# Link for darling baby dress



## CLewis (Dec 9, 2011)

http://tinyhappy.typepad.com/tiny_happy/2008/06/blossom---a-knitted-dress-pattern.html
I was curious if any of you have made this dress or any thing similar to it? I think it is just adorable. The difficulty level is listed as "easy" however in reading the directions it seems like there are a lot of steps and it would be overwhelmingany thoughts or experiences? I was thinking of attempting one in cotton for a summer dress and then I thoroughly looked at the directions and thought maybe not


----------



## techmama (Aug 13, 2012)

Sometimes lots of directions makes a pattern much easier. Every step is fully written out, rather than having to count and guess. Try it, it doesn't look bad. My DD also knits, and has found that she improves the most by trying new patterns. At her age I was still only doing scarves and blankets!


----------



## flyssie (Jun 30, 2011)

I have made it - and I don't recall it being difficult. I had the old pattern off the net. i did it in a pink to use up some yarn. I will see if I can find a pic.
Good luck


----------



## beaz (Mar 16, 2013)

CLewis said:


> http://tinyhappy.typepad.com/tiny_happy/2008/06/blossom---a-knitted-dress-pattern.html
> I was curious if any of you have made this dress or any thing similar to it? I think it is just adorable. The difficulty level is listed as "easy" however in reading the directions it seems like there are a lot of steps and it would be overwhelmingany thoughts or experiences? I was thinking of attempting one in cotton for a summer dress and then I thoroughly looked at the directions and thought maybe not


link does not work


----------



## njbetsy (Apr 18, 2012)

I couldn't get the link to work either.


----------



## rjazz (Feb 9, 2011)

couldn't get it either


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

link would not work for me either.


----------



## sharmend (Feb 14, 2012)

Link worked for me. A friend of mine, who is also on this group, made this for her new GD, born just a few days ago. I will tell her about your post and have her comment.


----------



## stchorz101 (Dec 6, 2012)

Could not get on link?


----------



## Vique (Oct 28, 2011)

No connection to link


----------



## CLewis (Dec 9, 2011)

Hmmmmm I haven't had any trouble with the link. Too bad it didn't work for some of you it is really an adorable little dress


----------



## Lndyf9 (Jul 6, 2013)

Link doesn't work for me either


----------



## ginnyinnr (May 20, 2012)

CLewis said:


> http://tinyhappy.typepad.com/tiny_happy/2008/06/blossom---a-knitted-dress-pattern.html
> I was curious if any of you have made this dress or any thing similar to it? I think it is just adorable. The difficulty level is listed as "easy" however in reading the directions it seems like there are a lot of steps and it would be overwhelmingany thoughts or experiences? I was thinking of attempting one in cotton for a summer dress and then I thoroughly looked at the directions and thought maybe not


This is the dress. I did make it as soon as I knew I would be having a new granddaughter. It has already been sent and received in Florida. It is light weight when made out of a baby type cotton. It does have some rows you have to pay attention to, but KPers make awesome items. The good thing, all in one piece, up the back, over the shoulders, down the fronts. I embroidered the flowers with cotton embroidery floss. They love it in Florida.


----------



## ginnyinnr (May 20, 2012)

CLewis said:


> http://tinyhappy.typepad.com/tiny_happy/2008/06/blossom---a-knitted-dress-pattern.html
> I was curious if any of you have made this dress or any thing similar to it? I think it is just adorable. The difficulty level is listed as "easy" however in reading the directions it seems like there are a lot of steps and it would be overwhelmingany thoughts or experiences? I was thinking of attempting one in cotton for a summer dress and then I thoroughly looked at the directions and thought maybe not


This is the dress. I did make it as soon as I knew I would be having a new granddaughter. It has already been sent and received in Florida. It is light weight when made out of a baby type cotton. It does have some rows you have to pay attention to, but KPers make awesome items. The good thing, all in one piece, up the back, over the shoulders, down the fronts. I embroidered the flowers with cotton embroidery floss. They love it in Florida.


----------



## ofudge (Oct 5, 2012)

This pattern can be found at Knit Picky's web site. www.knitpicky.com


----------



## abc123retired (Nov 1, 2011)

Heres what I found: http://www.allfreeknitting.com/Baby-Sweater/Little-Blossom-Sun-Dress

Well, that didnt work to get the actual pattern. Bummer...


----------



## Diane D (Apr 7, 2012)

yip none of the links are working, strange


----------



## ginnyinnr (May 20, 2012)

CLewis said:


> http://tinyhappy.typepad.com/tiny_happy/2008/06/blossom---a-knitted-dress-pattern.html
> I was curious if any of you have made this dress or any thing similar to it? I think it is just adorable. The difficulty level is listed as "easy" however in reading the directions it seems like there are a lot of steps and it would be overwhelmingany thoughts or experiences? I was thinking of attempting one in cotton for a summer dress and then I thoroughly looked at the directions and thought maybe not


I am not an experienced knitter, I won't tackle any pattern that is not designated as "easy". If you read every row and are able to understand it, you can do it carefully. If you don't like detailed knitting, you probably won't like doing this. There is alot of stockinette knitting however.


----------



## maureen0614 (Dec 16, 2012)

Thanks for trying, ofudge, but that site links you back to the one that doesn't work. I would love to have the pattern if anyone finds another option.


----------



## stephaniec (Jul 26, 2012)

I couldn't get the link either. Steph


----------



## ginnyinnr (May 20, 2012)

maureen0614 said:


> Thanks for trying, ofudge, but that site links you back to the one that doesn't work. I would love to have the pattern if anyone finds another option.


I made the dress, I just sent in my pictures. I went online and found it so easily. Use your search engine, google, bing etc, I used bing. Type in " tiny happy blossom a knitted dress pattern" and it was the first link that came up.

Ginny


----------



## denisejh (May 20, 2011)

beaz said:


> link does not work


I had trouble with it as well. I finally clicked on the link (where it just sat there not doing anything), then just minimalized the page(clicked on the yellow button between the red and green at the top left of the page) and let it sit "on hold" at the bottom of the computer screen. Went back in to check it occasionally and on the third or fourth check, found the page had come up with the pattern. Give it a try. Denise


----------



## KnitNorth (Mar 7, 2013)

Cute little sundress. The link doesn't work though.


----------



## Pat6191 (Jan 25, 2013)

I finally got the 1st link to open. Had tried a couple of times earlier today with no luck but just clicked on it now and it opened up. It sure is cute!


----------



## KnitNorth (Mar 7, 2013)

Pat6191 said:


> I finally got the 1st link to open. Had tried a couple of times earlier today with no luck but just clicked on it now and it opened up. It sure is cute!


Oh, for heaven's sake, it just worked for me too. Thx for letting us know.


----------



## Diane D (Apr 7, 2012)

yippie it work for me now too - definitely something was wrong with that server...


----------



## swampygirl (Nov 1, 2011)

I managed to get onto the site - eventually. So for all those who still can't connect, here's the pattern:

Blossom - Wrap around Dress

Blossom is a simple wrap-around dress with embroidery for a baby girl. 
Its suitable for all seasons, depending on the type of yarn you choose. 
I made this dress in a locally-made silk blend just as all the spring blossoms were opening from their buds here in New Zealand; a pure-wool yarn would be cosy for winter babies though, with a warm bodysuit and tights, and Im planning on making a cotton version for the summer. 
The dress is knitted all in one piece, reducing potential bulkiness over tiny baby shoulders, and the garter stitch edges create a nice, almost elasticated finish without having to pick up and knit any stitches afterwards! 

Difficulty Level: Simple

SIZES: 0-3 months, 3-6 months, 6-9 months.
LENGTH: 12 (13½,15) inches / 30.5 (34, 38) cm
CHEST: 19½ (20½, 21½ ) inches / 50 (52, 54.5) cm
Varies because of wrap-around style.

MATERIALS
3 (4, 5) 50gm balls of Silkwood Fine Blend (60% kid mohair, 30% merino wool, 10% silk), color 218 mauve. This yarn is probably difficult to obtain outside New Zealand, however the Silkwood Yarns email address is [email protected] See below for yarn substitutes.
Knitting needles 4mm / US 6 
Knitting needles 3.5mm / US 4 
Stitch holder
Yarn needle
Pink and Brown embroidery thread
Embroidery needle
½ Metre /5/8 yd matching ribbon

YARN SUBSTITUTES 
Debbie Bliss cotton cashmere 
or 
Rowan Wool Cotton would be suitable, but you could use any soft wool or cotton with which you can make the gauge measurements.

TENSION/GUAGE
24 sts & 29 rows = 4 inches /10cm in Stocking st / stockinette with larger needles.

ABBREVIATIONS
Kfb = knit into the front and back of next stitch; 1 st increased.
Skp = slip 1, knit 1, pass slipped stitch over; 1 st decreased.

BACK
With smaller needles, cast on 60 (66, 72) sts. 
Work 4 rows garter stitch (knit every row). 
Change to larger needles and work 8 rows in Stocking st / stockinette, ending with a purl row. 
NEXT ROW: K3, s1, k1, psso, k to last 5 sts, k2tog, k3. 
Continue in stocking st /stockinette, decreasing as above on every 10th row until 52 (58, 64) sts remain.
Work straight /even until measures 7 (8½, 10) inches / 18 (21.5, 25.5) cm from cast on edge, ending with a purl row. 
Decrease 4 sts in the next row as follows: K3, skp, k3, skp, k to the last 10 sts, k2tog, k3, k2tog, k3; 48 (54, 60) sts remain. 
Work 15 rows even, ending with a purl row. 
Cast off 3 sts at the beginning of the next 2 rows; 42 (48, 54) sts remain. 

Start armhole pattern:
Row 1: K.
Row 2: K4, p to last 4 sts, k4.
Continue in this manner until armhole measures 3½ (5, 6½) inches / 9 (12.5, 16) cm, ending on a purl row. 

Shape Neck:
Row 1: K to end.
Row 2: K4, p4 (5, 7), k26 (30, 32), p4 (5, 7), k4.
Row 3: as row 1.
Row 4: as row 2. 
Row 5: K12 (13, 15), cast off 18 (22, 24), k12 (13, 15).
Turn and work on first set of 12 (13, 15) sts. 
Use spare needle or stitch holder for the second set, or keep them at the end of working needle.
Row 6: K4, p4 (5, 7), k4
Row 7: K5, k2tog, k5 (6, 8); 11 (12, 14) sts remain.
Row 8: K4, p to last 4 sts, k4
Row 9: K.
Repeat rows 8 and 9 - seven times more.

Crossover Front (Left)
Row 1: K4, p to last 4 sts, k4.
Row 2: K1, kfb, k to end.
Row 3: K4, p to last 4 sts, k2, kfb, k1.
Repeat rows 2 and 3 until you have 31 (36, 40) sts, ending on a purl row.
Knit 1 row.
Cast on 3 sts at the beginning of the next row, for armhole shaping. 
Next row: Purl to last 4 sts, k2, kfb, k1.
Continue increasing at front edge every row but without the garter stitch border at armhole edge, until you have 48 (54, 60) sts.
Purl 1 row.
Next row: K7, m1, k3, m1, k to last 8 sts, m1, k3, m1, k3; 52 (58, 64) sts.
Next row: P to last 4 sts, k4.
Next row: K to end.
Next row: P to last 4 sts, K4.
Repeat last two rows - six times more.
Work an increase row as follows: K7, m1, k to last 5 sts, m1, k to end; 54 (60, 66) sts.
Keeping the garter st border at front edge, continue in Stocking st /stockinette, increasing as above on every 10th row, until you have 60 (66, 72) sts.
Work eight rows straight / even.
Change to smaller needles and work 4 rows garter stitch. 
Cast off.

Crossover Front (Right) - End of back neck:
Rejoin yarn to second set of 12 (13, 15) sts. 
Row 1: K4, p to last 4 sts, k4.
Row 2: K5, k2tog, k5 (6, 8); 11 (12, 14)sts.
Row 3: K4, p to last 4 sts, k4.
Row 4: K to end.
Repeat rows 3 and 4 - seven times more. 
Complete as for left front, reversing shaping.

Crossover Shaping:
Row 1: K4, p to last 4 sts, k4.
Row 2: K1, k to last 2 sts, kfb, k1.
Row 3: K2, kfb, p to last 4 sts, k4.
Repeat rows 2 and 3 until you have 31 (36, 40) sts, ending on a purl row.
Cast on 3 sts at the beginning of the next row, for armhole shaping. Knit to end of row.
Next row: K2, kfb, k1, urlto end.
Continue increasing at front edge every row but without the garter stitch border at armhole edge, until you have 48 (54, 60) sts.
Purl 1 row.
Next row: K7, m1, k3, m1, k to last 8 sts, m1, k3, m1, k3; 52 (58, 64) sts.
Next row: K4, p to end.
Next row: K to end.
Next row: K4, p to end.
Repeat last two rows six times more.
Work an increase row as follows: K7, m1, k to last 5 sts, m1, k to end; 54 (60, 66) sts.
Keeping the garter st border at front edge, continue in Stocking st / stockinette, increasing as above on every 10th row, until you have 60 (66, 72) sts.
Work eight rows without shaping. 
Change to smaller needles and work 4 rows garter stitch. 
Cast off.

FINISHING
Weave in all ends. 
Block dress to measurements (this is quite important so that the dress sits nicely.) 
I used the overnight spritzing method which worked well with the silk content in my yarn. 
Using mattress stitch, join side seams, leaving a small hole in the left side seam, below armhole, and directly opposite end of the crossover shaping. 
Cut ribbon in half and sew on each side of the dress where shaping ends. 
Work the embroidery on the left front. 
I worked four pink lazy-daisies, and some brown fern stitch, or work your own design. 
Thread the right-edge ribbon through the hole on the left of the dress and tie at the back.


----------



## BrightMoon (Aug 11, 2013)

Thanks


----------



## ginnyinnr (May 20, 2012)

denisejh said:


> I had trouble with it as well. I finally clicked on the link (where it just sat there not doing anything), then just minimalized the page(clicked on the yellow button between the red and green at the top left of the page) and let it sit "on hold" at the bottom of the computer screen. Went back in to check it occasionally and on the third or fourth check, found the page had come up with the pattern. Give it a try. Denise


Didn't anyone see the actual dress that I made from the pattern? It is as pretty as the pattern picture if I do say so myself.

G


----------



## sharmend (Feb 14, 2012)

ginnyinnr said:


> Didn't anyone see the actual dress that I made from the pattern? It is as pretty as the pattern picture if I do say so myself.
> 
> G


Yes, yours is definitely just like the one pictured! You did an AWESOME job!


----------



## flyssie (Jun 30, 2011)

This is the pattern I used when I made it - wonder if this link will work?


----------



## sharmend (Feb 14, 2012)

flyssie said:


> THis is the one I used - wonder if this link will work?


They both worked for me.


----------



## ginnyinnr (May 20, 2012)

sharmend said:


> Yes, yours is definitely just like the one pictured! You did an AWESOME job!


Thank you so much sharmend.


----------



## ginnyinnr (May 20, 2012)

sharmend said:


> Yes, yours is definitely just like the one pictured! You did an AWESOME job!


Thanks Sharmend.


----------



## nanad (Mar 9, 2011)

You can do it, I just read the pattern and if you jut take it row by row I know you can do it. Also if you do get stuck there are lots of members that would be glad to help you out. Go for it-nana-d


----------



## LinJurm (Aug 4, 2011)

Very very sweet! I would try it.


----------



## Briegeen (Dec 9, 2012)

So pretty, thanks for sharing.


----------



## Poodlemom2 (Nov 17, 2012)

ginnyinnr said:


> Didn't anyone see the actual dress that I made from the pattern? It is as pretty as the pattern picture if I do say so myself.
> 
> G


Your dress is beautiful. You did a wonderful job. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## cabbagehome (Dec 23, 2011)

cute


----------

